# Orchestras and ensembles from the Southern Hemisphere



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The classical music world is dominated by orchestras and ensembles from the northern hemisphere (especially in Europe and the US). Let's give a shout out of recognition to all the orchestras and ensembles in the Southern Hemisphere! Which ones do you know? Who are your favourites?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Cuarteto Latinoamericano!!!

Gabriela Montero!

Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Check out the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra under Hugh Keelan performing Schuman's 6th Symphony and Harris' 7th Symphony.

Pretty damn good!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Sydney and Melbourne Orchestras are very good as is NZSO - Australian Chamber Orchestra deserve a nod too. But I was quite disappointed with the band when I went to Teatro Colon in Buenos Aires

Mitchell - I think all yours are Northern Hemisphere!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

I guess the Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra did alright with all that Villa-Lobos stuff.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

As Mitchell noted:
Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra -- who gave us Gustavo Dudamel. Check out this video from the 2007 PROMS:















And as arcaneholocaust noted:

Sao Paulo Symphony do a fine box set of Villa-Lobos' complete Bachianas Brasileiras & Choros:

















Simon Rattle has said that the great hope for the future of classical music is in Venezuela. Interview here with Rattle and with Dudamel:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

What is the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

As a dweller in said hemisphere, I'm surprised to find the "standard" definition appears to be "Mexico and down" ;-)

VENEZUELA IS IN THE NORTHERN HEMISPHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> What is the Southern Hemisphere?


I seem to know.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I understand your geographic frustration, but I think the OP was clearly looking for orchestras/ensembles outside the hegemonic reach of the US, Europe, and Russia...

I'm pretty sure my post spoke to his intention. But I could be wrong.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Since less than 10% of total population lives in the southern hemisphere, it is hard to find outstanding orchestras. In the south american continent, there are few but good National Orchestras (there are some here in Chile, Argentina used to have very nice orchestras, at least before their crisis, so is in Brazil). 
It is much more easy to name south american performers and directors (Claudio Arrau, Alfredo Pearl, Juan Pablo Izquierdo in Chile, the great Daniel Baremboim and Martha Argerich from Argentina, to say a few, but most of them have done their lives in Europe and USA).
Unfortunately, there are few records of their performances down here, because of a huge lack of companies in this area of the world.
But now, thanks to the internet, there is only a big village inside the planet


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Mitchell said:


> I understand your geographic frustration, but I think the OP was clearly looking for orchestras/ensembles outside the hegemonic reach of the US, Europe, and Russia...
> 
> I'm pretty sure my post spoke to his intention. But I could be wrong.


Wrong. 
I decided to use "Southern Hemisphere" rather than "outside of the US and Europe" because I realised that there would be much mention of Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra, and it may have probably topped many people's lists because of the attention it gets (and deserves, mind you, they are brilliant!).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mitchell said:


> I understand your geographic frustration, but I think the OP was clearly looking for orchestras/ensembles outside the hegemonic reach of the US, Europe, and Russia...
> 
> I'm pretty sure my post spoke to his intention. But I could be wrong.


Uh, the OP is Australian -- I have a hunch there is a specific loyalty sought after, very much having to do with "South Of The Equator" vs. those of us from the north of the equator thinking "a titch more South-ish than we usually think"


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Mitchell said:


> I understand your geographic frustration, but I think the OP was clearly looking for orchestras/ensembles outside the hegemonic reach of the US, Europe, and Russia...
> 
> I'm pretty sure my post spoke to his intention. But I could be wrong.


Whether you're right or wrong, this reminds me of that time I made a poll about "favorite huge cycles" or something like that, referring to the massive collections like Schubert songs, Bach cantatas, Wagner operas, etc.... I think over 50% of the posts in that thread were more related to "OMG YOU USED THE WORD CYCLE IMPROPERLY" than "Well, this is my personal favorite, and here's why."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Uh, the OP is Australian -- I have a hunch there is a specific loyalty sought after, very much having to do with "South Of The Equator" vs. those of us from the north of the equator thinking "a titch more South-ish than we usually think"


Haha, yes to a degree, but also I'm curious about what's going on in other parts of South America, opinions on New Zealand orchestras and ensembles.....and also I had remembered that we have had members here from South Africa and maybe there could even be some unrecognised talent there too.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Whether you're right or wrong, this reminds me of that time I made a poll about "favorite huge cycles" or something like that, referring to the massive collections like Schubert songs, Bach cantatas, Wagner operas, etc.... I think over 50% of the posts in that thread were more related to "OMG YOU USED THE WORD CYCLE IMPROPERLY" than "Well, this is my personal favorite, and here's why."


Analogous to the loosey-goosey "personal interpretation" of "equator," LOL. Though I readily grant that _equator_ has not been used in so many contexts as _cycle_ has been applied. Misunderstanding / misusing _equator_, though, is very much arbitrarily moving a fixed line


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

A very known and renowned chamber ensemble in Argentina is the _Camerata Bariloche_.

Some Piazzolla by them (low quality sound): 



 ; 




Ginastera: 




Also from Argentina, _Pro Música Antiqua Rosario_ (low quality sound). They play medieval and renaissance music using period instruments: 



 ;


----------

